# LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!!



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

Dear VW 2.5L owners,
We now have our LNT cold air intake kits for your 2005 to 2008 2.5L engines!! These intake kits come with all necessary components for installation. We have them in stock and at our introductory price of $180 each with FREE shipping. For more information on ordering, pricing, or finding out more about the product please contact us at *[email protected]*
























_*Dyno chart above reflects a 2007 Rabbit 2.5L with LNT cold air intake and exhaust*_
_*For any customer experiencing a CEL after proper installation of our LNT intakes, please notify us directly. We have developed a solution to resolve it, therefore any customer with this CEL issue will receive the hardware at no cost as soon as they arrive._
_Ask us about our special bundle performance package which includes GIAC tuning software along with our LNT cold air intake._
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3864485

James
Sales Manager
415.794.1415
[email protected]


----------



## CRUIZ2007 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love mine.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Anyone swap their carbonio for this?


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

damn, i might have to jump on this. i get paid in 2 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meaculpa1 (Jul 10, 2007)

does it have anything that prevents hydrolock ?


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (meaculpa1)*

dont drive through huge puddles


----------



## nobuseri (Dec 21, 2007)

Yeah; good stuff for sure.
I had the beta one. My final product should be at home when I get there today. I am located in Northern VA. No CEL here; just great fitment and sound. 
Waiting to get the final exhaust also. I am running the beta on my car for that also.


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

what a bad time to be broke


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (veedubb87)*

hey guys,
dont need to worry about hydrolocking. The filter sits quite high inside of front bumper. Your car will need to be submerged in over a foot high of water in order for you to have a chance to suck in water.
Well, the price for $180 is still good. Please email me for inquiries. Thanks.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *james @ lnt* »_dont need to worry about hydrolocking. The filter sits quite high inside of front bumper. Your car will need to be submerged in over a foot high of water in order for you to have a chance to suck in water.
Well, the price for $180 is still good. Please email me for inquiries. Thanks.

Pics installed w/ front bumper removed?


----------



## volare (Jun 25, 2006)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

Can you guys elaborate on how you've prevented the CEL? Also, what exhaust were you using for the Dyno...is that something you're developing as well?
Cheers.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (volare)*

As a simple explanation, we had to re design the second half of the intake that holds the filter. The new piece is in production and any customer that buys our intake that experiences a CEL, they can get our updated piece at no charge.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

Just finished installing. Friggin awesome. That is all.


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

who do i pay ha


----------



## ILikeVdubs (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

Yeah, how do we order? I can't wait anymore. I already sent you an email.


----------



## Tbugsy (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you tested the fitting with OEM Xenon housings? I'm getting an estimate on a custom system, but would rather just buy from you guys. 
the VF engineering does not fit without shaving a part of the housing (which I do not want to do).


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

i have a cel







ill try more to fix it soon.


----------



## ZippinVeeDub (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*

Faxed my order in today http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Frankie92481 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

What kind of filter is used?


----------



## germanmade98 (Feb 28, 2006)

any sound clips available?


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (germanmade98)*

Got them, just going to upload them onto our site.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

bump


----------



## theraudi1 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

email sent ..... bump!


----------



## theraudi1 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (theraudi1)*

no response to 2 emails ....... I guess no intake.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (theraudi1)*

What is your email? I apologize you not getting a response. Please send me an email and I will respond with the order form right away. Thanks.


----------



## theraudi1 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

no prob ..... resent email!


----------



## theraudi1 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

cs0504 (at) aol (dot) com
Hey, you guys gonna be at waterfest this year?


----------



## sl33pyb (Jan 15, 2007)

when is the 07 cel fix coming out?


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (sl33pyb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sl33pyb* »_when is the 07 cel fix coming out?

x2


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (cracKness)*

Hey guys,
I know some of you are experiencing the CEL issue. We are doing extensive testing on this fix that we are gonig to have. Please bare with us. Once we have the fix, our goal is have it so from 05-08 Rabbit and 2.5Ls will not have CELs. We will keep you posted. Thanks again for all your support and being patient.


----------



## james @ lnt (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (james @ lnt)*

bump


----------



## Schillnuts (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: LNT's cold air intakes for only $180 shipped!! (james @ lnt)*

Are the intakes still available at this price?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

fix?
running stock is beginning to bore me...


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

C'mon.. At least throw us a bone here and tell us what exactly needs fixing and how you plan on doing it.


----------



## belt93 (Jul 15, 2012)

Will this fit on a 2012 jetta 2.5


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

belt93 said:


> Will this fit on a 2012 jetta 2.5


Holy freakin thread revival!

No these will not work on a 2012.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pics?


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Pics?


old thread, but by request...

Untitled by kueckerdj09, on Flickr


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya not interested, I made my own. Just curious as to what it looked like. :thumbup: 

Thanks for the pic


----------

